

An Inside Look at a Flat Organization That Serves Millions - jodooshi
http://firstround.com/article/An-Inside-Look-at-a-Flat-Organization-That-Serves-Millions

======
mkramlich
When employee count is small enough you can make just about anything work.
That's the key ingrediant here, not any particular management paradigm.

For example, right now, I run an organization of precisely 1 employee and 1
leader type, both residing in the same body, and you'd be surprised at the
exotic, hyper-efficient, dare I say sometimes quasi-communist-libertarian-
artistic-entrepeneurial-self-empowered management techniques I/we use. :-)

~~~
jodooshi
>People have a strong instinct not to disappoint a system that gives them so
much ownership. A flat structure surfaces and amplifies this instinct.

That's human nature.

------
fian
Flat works well for small groups and for growing/sustainable businesses. When
a downturn occurs and staff count needs to be reduced, how is that handled in
the transparent, everyone-can-look-into-everything organisation described in
the article? Sometimes, some information needs to be keep confidential and
restricted to a smaller group.

